# The Cave



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Apparently I have a hard time waiting for the hunts each year so this year I decided I'd construct myself a Man Cave in a portion of the garage to pass the time. Here are a few pics and a link to the ongoing project....all DIY thus far and new stuff gets done just about every day with a completion date of hopefully prior to the Super Bowl.

I welcome your insights and criticisms, ideas.
Album: http://s174.photobucket.com/user/KineKilla/slideshow/Tico/Man Cave

Before: (Storage Room)









During: 









http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w96/KineKilla/Tico/Man Cave/IMG_0919_zpsfy81arcu.jpg

As of now:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job on the concrete stain!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Now that is SWEET


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, I am jealous! Wish I had space to do something like that. Looks like a great project! 

I'm in the process of finishing off the last part of my basement that I had planned for a theater room, but got out voted and it will be to two bedrooms 


Is the tape on the floor for a wet bar? Are ya going with multiple TV's or just one projector?


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks great! Where's the wood stove?


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome work. Looks great.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where is the big screen and kegerator if you drink beer? Or at least a old refrigerator.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's awesome! Like everyone else, I'm a little envious.

I've only got one criticism... Go shoot more trophies to put on those walls. :grin: Seriously though it looks GREAT!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

*"I welcome your insights and criticisms, ideas*."

Pretty AWESOME!!!!

As far as ideas......... more game mounts;-) Oh yeah, and a drop down projector to fill one whole end as the big screen tv.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Plans include wet bar in the blue taped areas. Actually building the cabinets as I type.

And yes, it already has in ceiling speakers so the plan is a projector and probably a 100" screen. I have some euro mounts and an Antelope still to hang in addition to a bunch of printed art.

Plan for the weekend is to finish building my cabinet boxes and get the ceiling fans installed. No wood stove, the room already has central air installed.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Your wife will never see you again!

Post your address so all us UWFers can crash your place. Nice work!


----------

